
China Is Collecting DNA from Tens of Millions of Men and Boys Using US Equipment - car
https://www.aspi.org.au/report/genomic-surveillance
======
downvoteme1
Us also does this to almost all newborns under the disguise of testing for
genetic disorders. That’s about 4 million per year, almost the same number as
China.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK132148/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK132148/)

~~~
perl4ever
You say this as though one would not expect that testing for genetic disorders
requires DNA collection.

~~~
redis_mlc
If testing was the only goal, then the DNA collected should be discarded. But
we all know governments won't do that.

We need CRISPR-as-a-service to periodically change our DNA as needed.

~~~
jryb
That's unfortunately not even remotely feasible for a number of reasons.
There's no effective delivery mechanism for large-scale changes, efficacy is
low even when a CRISPR system does get delivered to a cell, and there can be
serious issues from both on- and off-target activity. These limitations will
certainly improve as the technology advances but I can't imagine that there
will never be a tradeoff. I would argue that the solution to this problem is
regrettably not technical.

